# Gran Premio Question



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a rode bike and love it but, I‘m no expert on road bikes. I’ve been looking into the new Motobecane Gran Premio. I love the frame as it has an old world charm to it. In comparing the geometry numbers to my current ride, it looks like the Premio is a bit taller yet more compact in the wheelbase and top tube length.

As a rider what should that translate into as for ride characteristics…quicker handling?


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it would be a bit more comfortable. Not as stretched out.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

The ride should be awesome. I think the change is less drastic then riding a Harley and then jumping on a sport bike. LOL!


----------

